# Comfort Zone stands



## bubdog (Sep 21, 2007)

Has anyone bought any of the Comfort Zone Stands at Dicks Sporting Goods.  I was thinking about buying the one with the roof, I believe that it was called a condo? 

I am a little bit wary about the quality of the stand for the price. 

If people dont like them I will just buy another from Cabela's.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cranium (Sep 21, 2007)

??? just did a search at their website & nothing comes up resembling what you are asking about....any more info?


----------



## marknga (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a couple of the entry level ladder stands and they seem good for the money..........$49 each! I have one I got last year that has the folding foot rest, rifle rest and with the "hanging seat" and it is real comfortable. Again for the $$$ they are pretty good.

Mark


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought 4 ladder stands there last week. They are great for the money..$49 Cant go wrong with the price and they are very sturdy!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 24, 2007)

My buddy bought a couple of these stands at Dick's the other week. While he hasn't hunted from them, we put the up and sat in them and they seem fine. Time will tell if there are problems in the quality or not...


----------



## GaSongdog (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought the townhouse, put it together, but not on a tree yet.....very nice. got it for 199.00, it was reg 299.00
 buddy on the club bought the magnum? i think was the name. good stand and real wide for a single. 15ft high on both of these....good quality, definetly better than the hunters view line of stands from the Wally World.....


----------



## urbaneruralite (Oct 4, 2007)

I wonder what the Chinese folks that build them think they're used for?


----------



## willec (Oct 4, 2007)

I purchased one from Dicks last year.  I can't remember the name but it has held up well in the woods.  The only issue is that this year the mesh metal seat was making a poping sound when I would stand up.  The spot weld had come loose.  I fixed the sound with a zip-tie.


----------



## whitworth (Oct 7, 2007)

*I wonder what the Chinese folks that build them think they're used for?*

Sniper nest


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 8, 2007)

Remember, that most of the Comfort Zone stands are really Hunter's View treestands which you can see on the inside box documentation, and sometimes in small print on the outside box label.  For example, the Comfort Zone Dual Season Ladder stand is the Hunter's View Trophy Whitetail Ladder stand which you can check at www.huntersview.com .  Comfort Zone is a distributor and places their name brand on it.  Even though these stands may be lower quality for a much lower price, they still appear safe.  

For my 75 year old father, I have bought and placed it the woods 3 low cost, light Hunters View Cougar ladder stands that you can usually get for $50 the last 5 years from Dick's Sporting Goods (old name Galyan's), Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna, and Bargain Barn in Jasper/Tate, etc.  Also when on sale for $120 each for my dad, I bought 5 big 2-man Hunters View ladder stands with 4 ft. wide by 3 ft. deep platforms, when most are $200-300 like this.  Yesterday/Sunday, Dick's Sporting Goods sale and sale ad paper had treestands at some of the lowest pricest of the season so far, but it was not advertised in the AJC like it usually is.


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I just purchased one of those Dual Season Magnum stands last week.  Went back in today and got a $31.00 credit.  Maybe they'll discount them even more at the end of the season.


----------

